
Former Google+ UI designer suggests inept management played role in failure - mindgam3
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/15/a-former-google-ui-designer-suggests-inept-management-played-a-role-in-the-networks-demise-beyond-facebooks-impact/
======
mindgam3
Full tweetstorm:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1049523067506966529.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1049523067506966529.html)

I wonder how much of this is an accurate portrayal of Google culture, and how
much is disgruntled former employee syndrome.

"in describing how his unit was organized, Knutson paints a picture of a
political, haphazard, wasteful and ultimately disappointing division where it
was never quite clear who should be working on what or why. In fact, though he
says he thought he was “joining the big leagues” when recruited by Google,
Knutson wound up taking a job with Dropbox shortly afterward in order to
escape from the corporate leviathan."

It also sounds from his own telling like Knutson might have been canned
eventually."

